# Are Elves Gay?



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

So I stumbled across a link to Gav Thorpe's blog where he answered a fan's question of Elf sexuality and thought it was, at the least, a very interesting read.

http://mechanicalhamster.wordpress.com/2012/11/12/are-elves-gay/

Enjoy


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It was certainly interesting read. I would both agree with the poster and disagree to a point, though more the former than the latter. There certainly wouldn't be anything wrong with it if that were in fact the case. 


However.......
" it also seems natural to me that a mortal with such a long lifespan would surely experience some homoerotic affairs."

...... would disagree with this to some extent.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Surely one for warhammer fluff not 40k?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Surely one for warhammer fluff not 40k?


It technically applies to Eldar too - they're just elves in space (who are much more responsible for the creation of Chaos, but ah well). 

On to the main point, I would have to only agree partially. Some will be, just as with humans, but not all. At first glance, I thought this would be speculation based on their low birth rate, but that's (as far as I know) mainly infertility problems and avoidance of Slaanesh.

Of course, that last points adds to it - the claim that their lifespan leads to such feelings is illogical, as they'd probably try to avoid them to avoid feeding Slaanesh. Elves and Eldar both hate Chaos, it's just Eldar are much more scared as they created him/her/it, yes?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Surely one for warhammer fluff not 40k?


*cough* I don't know what you're talking about...

But yeah, moved to Warhammer due to the references in the article dealing solely with the WHF universe.

I'm just too damned used to only posting in 40k...


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I was assuming most Elves were bi-sexual. But I don't it's too hard to imagine there is a gay population within Elves society. I don't think Eldar as a whole population are gay though.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Are elves gay?
Does bears shit in the woods?
Did Gav ruin both CSM and CD (amongst others) codices?
[enter moar questions with a simple "yes" answer here]

Ofc they are gay!!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Granted I've not read an enormous amount of stuff but the only clear indication of sexuality I have seen from any race in WHFB or 40k is the Dark Eldar who were very clearly shown to be hetrosexual.

Iguess the real question isn't "Are Elves Gay" but more "why should we care?"


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Boc said:


> *cough* I don't know what you're talking about...
> 
> But yeah, moved to Warhammer due to the references in the article dealing solely with the WHF universe.
> 
> I'm just too damned used to only posting in 40k...


Suppose you did mean Eldar ...

I can't speak for Craftworlders but Commorites probably have sex with anything that moves. They are given to same excesses of Slaanesh after all.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

But Elves aren't Humans, so why would they share the same sexual make-up as us? We've got 2 main groups, Heterosexual and Homosexual, with smaller groups of people being Bisexual, Asexual and any other variation on the theme of Human sexuality that I've missed. There are contentions about which of these is the 'correct' one, but that is more to do with our outlook on what constitutes a gender, and what is 'correct' for that gender to desire sexually.
Elves' sexuality is going to be conditioned by their extended lives. Once you strip away (sorry!) the need to focus on getting someone you want and having kids with them being one of the prime movers of society, might you not then become more about what's in a prospective partner's head, rather than in their pants? Certainly, there will be those who prefer those of a particular gender; but absent attitudes that say that any particular gender-pairing is wrong, moving outside of that established preference will have no repercussions.
If Human society moved past the differences in the genders mediating what is appropriate in terms of what is right and wrong, then I reckon it wouldn't be long before Humans are like the Elves. The longer lifespan, though, would allow for more time being spent on establishing a relationship on levels that might appear smothering to us, now, but with the benefit of time and luxury of choice, might become natural.

GFP

That didn't come out the way I was thinking it. It sort of gets across what I'm wanting to get at, but is a lot more clumsy. Hey ho.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> But Elves aren't Humans, so why would they share the same sexual make-up as us?


They do share the same sexual make up, Male and Female, so the various pairs will extend from there. 

Are Elves considered to be other "creatures" of Earth, similar to Humans but with a different evolutionary path? 

Homosexuality has been noted in other animals on Earth so it is reasonable to assume that Elves would exhibit similar sexual orientations, albeit with certain cultural differences.

I like the notion that because of their long lives their culture may revolve around "reproduce with one partner, spend life with another." In my experience the two require very different attributes.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> It was certainly interesting read. I would both agree with the poster and disagree to a point, though more the former than the latter. There certainly wouldn't be anything wrong with it if that were in fact the case.
> 
> 
> However.......
> ...


I would disagree with that to a total extent. :laugh:


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

I really have to admit that I never really thought about it.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

I disagree with the poster (the person who wrote Gav Thorpe), and while I don't care about his sexuality, he does come across as a gay guy that has a martyr complex - "I/My people are getting screwed (no pun intended) and I need to let everyone know it". 

However, what was said - essentially elves experimenting because they live longer is in contrast to the majority of current sociologic studies - I am now boiling it down to the more experiences you have, the more you appreciate what you have but the less you want to try something new. Look at old people. (Forget that sentance). Elves are similar to humans - over 90% of our genetic structure is shared with an organism so simple as cryptosparidium and here elves look like humans and share language and clothing and almost everything with them. Therefore, I see no reason to see them differently. Compare one race of people to another, and there will be somewhat similar discrepancies in genetic makeup and body structure. Of course, here I am applying my work to a fantasy game world. 

So yeah. I have no idea why I posted this.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This was a most unexpected question. I too had never thought about it. But i guess it would occur in most societies to some extent. Oh man. Gay chaos dwarfs and ogres, bad visuals.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Are Elves gay? 

Well, there's got to be times when they have parties, sing songs, get on down with the other elves, so I guess at times they must be. 



Oh hang on, you meant are Elves _Homosexual_...?


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

@ silver tabby. I don't know. The asur live pretty constrained lives and for the druchii its pretty much your life of pain and cold and war. And I just can't see a bunch of black guard square-dancing singing cottoneyed joe. So no, they don't get gay/happy. Haha.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, but some of the Druchii *like* that kinda thing...


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Squaredancing or killing?

That's right. We shall coin a new term - gaydism - happy dark elves that like killing people. And the color pink. Happy elves.


----------



## Galloglasses (Sep 15, 2011)

Elves as a whole are not gay, that is a silly question though it is quite a headline to grab attention. But both the assumption of longer lives = More openness to things like sexual experimentation and the comparison to classical paganism is ludicrous for different reasons. Generally speaking the older the person is the more set in their ways they are, and there is no reason why elves would be different, if someone was straight for the first 40 years of their long lifespan, there's no real reason to suspect they would be open to homoerotic experiences for the next hundred or so years. While simple law of averages would make you think it would, people, and by extension elves, don't work that way. And while it is obvious to see classical Greek and Roman, (as well as Celtic and Japanese) influences in the High Elves' design, their culture is entirely unique and likely doesnt have the hangups of the Greek sexual liberalism, (and thankfully, a lack of pederasty), as Gav Thorpe mentioned the high medieval influences in their society likely point to this. Also a better example would be their view by other races. If elves were gay as a culture, the Dwarves CERTAINLY would have said so given their incredibly masculine and conservative culture and the influences of such a gay culture would have reflected strongly in the Human Empire at the least.

So, no, I don't think the Elves are majority gay or bisexual, even if they almost definitely have gay and bisexual members of their society.

Now the Drucii on the other hand almost certainly would be majority bisexual, but not for any virtues associated with the sexuality, but rather because I can simply imagine Dark Elves not caring what territory they plant their standard.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Gav Thorpe is a knuckle head. There really isn't any indication to bring up such a topic. I much happier thinking that their sexuality is on the same level as human being. Some straight, some gay, some bi, I don't give two shits. Thats just so weird to bring up, and I'm surprised GW would allow an author to talk about sexual topics in a family store game.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

TRU3 CHAOS said:


> Gav Thorpe is a knuckle head. There really isn't any indication to bring up such a topic. I much happier thinking that their sexuality is on the same level as human being. Some straight, some gay, some bi, I don't give two shits. Thats just so weird to bring up, and I'm surprised GW would allow an author to talk about sexual topics in a family store game.


Family game....with a god that's soul purpose is sex drugs and excess. With half nude hermaphrodites and multi breasted demonic creatures.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok, this is a quote by the commenter: "I am not some childish gay person who demands to have such themes in every piece of art, its just that in warhammer fiction this phenomenon really lowers the potential for depth and credibility." Now, how does not portraying a character's sexuality lower the potential for credibility? This person's statement of not being someone who demands such themes in every piece of art goes right out the window by simply asking Gav this question. I have yet to read any BL novel where a character's sexuality would bring anything to the story in any way. I have noticed they've done a fine job at making Space Marine's completely uninterested in such matters. 

Honestly though, BL novels are not saturated with sex (Except that one HH novel I read, what a Jezebel) so what does it really matter what their sexual preference is? About as much as it matters that my beard is super fantastic when all you guys can see is my text.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Family game....with a god that's soul purpose is sex drugs and excess. With half nude hermaphrodites and multi breasted demonic creatures.


OH! So GW is about sexuality! Even though slaanesh is one extreme aspect from one deity, from one army.

Did you notice the disapearence of boobs in the new slaanesh models or are you new to the game?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

What mini's are Hermaphrodites ?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

TRU3 CHAOS said:


> OH! So GW is about sexuality! Even though slaanesh is one extreme aspect from one deity, from one army.
> 
> Did you notice the disapearence of boobs in the new slaanesh models or are you new to the game?


Since when did I say they were all about sexuality. 

You have the scantily clad witch cults and sorceresses for the Dark elf. You also have the topless harpies for the dark elves. Also don't forget Morathi which has been redone in finecast. Slaanesh's minor demons are multi breasted abominations. You have the lizardmen which not a single one of em is wearing clothes. You also have many of the skaven that are nude too. 

I'm not say warhammer is a M or A game, but it sure as warp not E, and I would not have it another way.

Been playing for 11 (+/-1) years.



Magpie_Oz said:


> What mini's are Hermaphrodites ?


The new daemonette (implied) + slaanesh, "appearing as both male and female"


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

Who cares? I'd rather have no gay characters than a few token gay characters. Sexuality isn't much of a relevant topic in Warhammer Fantasy and Warhammer 40k, unless we're talking Slaaneshi and we all know they're bisexual -is there a word for an all encompassing sexual fetish?- as fuck.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

locustgate said:


> The new daemonette (implied) + slaanesh, "appearing as both male and female"


OK but those aren't minatures are they, that is fluff.
Appearing as both male and female does not make you an Hermaphrodite. 

GW Mini's are quite clearly one or the other, even the more androgynous Dark Eldar .



Noise Marine said:


> Who cares? ... Sexuality isn't much of a relevant topic ...


This


----------

